# what cathodes go good with  blue?



## gamer7911 (Mar 24, 2006)

anyone got any suggestions for a cold cathod that would go good with blue in my aspire x-plorer black/black case. currently have a blue 12" cathode in it but was thinking about red to give it a pretty nifty look but wanted to get peoples opinions before i did anything.


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 24, 2006)

dont put red.i had this combination and it wasnt good at all..


----------



## POGE (Mar 24, 2006)

Red + Blue = Purple... Lol. Bad. Try Green maybe.


----------



## gamer7911 (Mar 24, 2006)

maybe green still trying to think how they would be mounted as well
thinking maybe mount them one on top and one on the bottom would that go over well also thinking about maybe a white lite adn also thinking for a sound activation module.
realy i was kinda hoping for a cool look where the lights come from the top left corner and the bottom left corner when looking at the case from the front. without my cathode on the top fan gives it a pretty eerie look and is kinda cool. i can give pics if you need them


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 24, 2006)

i`d like a combination blue+white..
good idea.


----------



## gamer7911 (Mar 24, 2006)

white sounds pretty good just wish red wouldve gave me something different than purple lol. had an awesome idea that i wanted to go with but since it makes purple thats dead.
lol


----------



## gamer7911 (Mar 24, 2006)

what could i use to test the effects of the lighting. think a flourescent bulb would work?
EDIT : nvm dont got a flourescent bulb it burnt out lol


----------



## POGE (Mar 25, 2006)

Heres an old modders trick: Buy a white cathode, and some various colors of colored clingwrap stuff and wrap it around the white cathode. Then you can try out different colors till you find what you like.


----------



## gamer7911 (Mar 25, 2006)

that sounds cool ill give it a try thanks


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 25, 2006)

Almost anything with white or black looks good.  Tell us your results!


----------



## DR.Death (Mar 25, 2006)

do u have anny picts of your computer then we can help better


----------



## Zedicus (Apr 5, 2006)

do u guys have something against purple?!?    obviously im going to hafta post pics of my rig....


----------



## markkleb (Apr 9, 2006)

I was gonna say add a purp one.


----------



## G.T (Apr 9, 2006)

UV/Blue Neon > everything else


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (Apr 30, 2006)

UV and white are good with blue


----------



## MrW (May 6, 2006)

Orange, green, or white.


----------



## bobyjo (May 6, 2006)

Blue Cathode goes blue case very well.


----------



## drade (May 7, 2006)

Blue on top, white in middle, then there is a whole covering, and under that whole covering red...


----------



## AMDCam (May 7, 2006)

Guys, here:

Blue+Green=PERFECT
Orange+Purple=GREAT
Red+UV=okay (I hate red lights)
White+UV/black=cool

GO WITH GREEN


----------

